# Midwest Haunter Convention HauntForum meet.



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would love to meet up with everyone that will be attending this show.
Anyone showing up Thursday? Maybe for a dinner on that evening??


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If I can find a _DANG_ hotel I'll be there! I'm still trying, I got in the game just this year so next year I'll be prepaired.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O crud.... no hotels open? dang it..... Guess I wont be going after all


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i got to check, think im getting there friday!
TwisedwedD, ill rent ya my tub or closet for only 40 per night, come and go as u please, hell, im always looking for a bargain....lol!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

scareshack, you just want to encourage people to come out of the closet! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

ScareShack said:


> i got to check, think im getting there friday!
> TwisedwedD, ill rent ya my tub or closet for only 40 per night, come and go as u please, hell, im always looking for a bargain....lol!


Don't tempt me, I have to go to this so, I might be sleeping in my truck. Actually I keep checking the hotels to watch for openings!
(PS - not in a dirty way!!!)


----------

